# iertutil.dll fehlt.. win geht nich mehr. was kann ich machen?



## redbull320 (11. September 2008)

hallo liebe user.. 

ich habe seit gestern ein dickes problem mit meinem win xp..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



undzwar als ich ihn gestartet habe und mich bei meinem konto angemeldet haber stand da:

*"iertutil.dll kann nicht gefunden werden oder ist fehlerhaft. um das problem zu behemben istallieren si win xp neu"* oder so ähnlich 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das problem beheben kann ohne grade xp neu zu installieren??

habe win xp ein zweitesmal draf installiert sodass ich auf die festplatte zugreifen kann in dem der fehler ist... soll ich die datei einfach runterladen und austauschen??

wenn ja in welchen ordner??

*KANN MIR BITTE JEMAND SAGEN WIE ICH DAS PROBLEM BEHEBEN KANN???* 


THX für antworten 

mfg
redbull


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

was hast angestellt..  !!?

deinstalliert, gelöscht, verschoben.. ?
wie wärs, wenn du in der 2. Installation nach der datei suchst (+Systemordner + versteckte Dateien).. ?

ie hört sich nach Internet Explorer an..

"Virus".. ?
Platte/Partition hat nen fehler.. ?


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2008)

vielleicht hilft dir das !!

IE7 Deinstalliert iertutil.dll in w32 ordner kopiert Nix geht mehr. - IT Technik

lg Klemens

EDIT: 
1:
geht der abgesicherte Modus von deiner 1. XP installation?? (beim Booten F6 oder F8 drücken)
--> da könntest dann versuchen den IE7 neu zu installieren ??

2:
geht "letzte funktionierende Konfiguration starten" zum booten??

3:
mach ne datensicherung von deiner 2. XP installation aus zb auf ne externe und plätte das system 

4: regelmäßge Datensicherungen sind im Digitalzeitalter sowieso sinnvoll (zb mit SYNC Toy von MS die Eigenen Dateien regelm auf ne externe HDD sichern !!


viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## redbull320 (11. September 2008)

so habe die datei neu runter geladen und in system32 eingefügt.. dann gehts. aber viele anwendungen öffnen nicht da steht dann:

Die Ordungszahl 56 eurde in der DLL "iertutil.dll" nicht gefunden....

versuchge ihn nochmal zu installieren um zu gucken obs dann geht


mfg
redbull


----------



## redbull320 (11. September 2008)

habe ie7 vom 2 rechener geladen und hier installiert und zack gehts wieder..


thx an alle


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

Selbst ist der "Mann"..


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2008)

gut dasss das geht!!

(hab dir diese Variante eh geschrieben, stünde auch so in dem Link)

lg Klemens


----------

